#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Geology & Exploration >  >  >  Practical Formation Evaluation

## b2009

Hi everybody!

I'm very interested in the book "Practical Formation Evaluation" (1995) by Robert C. Ransom.
Does anyone have it? Please share if you do.

Many thanks and all the best!



B.See More: Practical Formation Evaluation

----------


## petrophysicist

Yes please, i need it

----------


## y6nb

look here:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Ciao

----------


## petrophysicist

Y6nb,
are you from Italy?

----------


## y6nb

No, why?

----------


## geologist_wael

> look here:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> Ciao



Dear y6nb
Where is the link of the book 
"Practical Formation Evaluation" (1995) by Robert C. Ransom

----------


## petrophysicist

no problem 
i thought you are from there/
anyway, this is not the link of the book.

----------


## anjumbukhari

thankssssss

----------


## OBond

Please, give us the link of the book "Practical Formation Evaluation". :Smile:

----------


## paolomaldini

Where is the link of the book ??????
"Practical Formation Evaluation" (1995) by Robert C. Ransom

----------

